# acrylic tubing



## biffster (15 Oct 2012)

any one know where i can get hold of acrylic tubing in the northeast 
i have looked high and low and can i as heck find any any help would 
be great  :?:


----------



## nry (15 Oct 2012)

eBay most likely, I've had acrylic rod from there plenty of times, I'd presume there is also tubing too.


----------



## Gill (15 Oct 2012)

Here you Go Biff
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Trent-Plastics ... 7675.l2563


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Oct 2012)

or here...
http://www.hindleys.com/catalog/index.p ... 99_101_110


----------



## biffster (19 Nov 2012)

cheers chaps but i dont have the option of getting anything mail order i have 
to source stuff like this within a 20 to 30 mile radius of were i live i should of 
said that in the first place i live in the northeast near durham


----------

